

It’s Not Silicon Valley Versus Hollywood – It’s Greed Versus Greed - mahannay
http://meganhannay.com/its-not-silicon-valley-versus-hollywood-its-greed-versus-greed/

======
gerggerg
Hollywood is the term used to refer to the current ideology and industry _of_
film making, not film making it self. Hollywood is dying. Film making is not.
There is no fight against film making. Everyone loves the motion picture. Its
the ideology of the industry that is old and needs to go.

Silicon Valley Vs Hollywood = Old hat film making/distribution VS New hat film
making and distribution.

That is all.

-edit-

And furthermore, they have almost completely rejected working together with
anyone and sue their own customers in mass. All out of fear of cannibalizing
their own profits. Essentially Hollywood refuses to innovate out of fear. I'm
not into that so much.

~~~
jaems33
Indeed.

With regards to Hollywood film making, if you look at startups, you can be any
gender or race, but as long as you bring your A-game, people will take you
seriously.

In Hollywood, you have to be a very specific type to make it as a performer,
otherwise you are relegated to working in the background to help create the
movie OR fitting a stereotype to be part of a movie. In the last few years,
the only Asian actors I've ever seen lead a 'Hollywood' movie without being
relegated to action heros is Harold and Kumar.

~~~
VMG
I am fairly certain that this reflects the wishes of the audience.

------
garethsprice
"And no one in Northern California addressed this issue, or led a charge to
start paying for content."

Netflix? iTunes? Amazon? Hulu?

Once a cheap, frictionless, legal method is available then most people are
happy to pay for content. Netflix, for me, is "better than free" as it cuts
out the hassle, time and legal risk involved with less legitimate methods of
downloading.

There's plenty of precedent for companies who try to do this, but the labels
and studios are doing their best to make it as difficult as possible to
innovate in this space.

Doesn't Ycombinator actively dissuade music-related startups because licensing
is essentially impossible for smaller companies? Sure I remember reading that
on their site recently.

~~~
jaredsohn
You can't really include Hulu in that list since it is based out of LA
(souther California) and was started by "Hollywood" via the TV networks.

Also, while it does match the spirit of what you are saying, most of Amazon is
in Washington state rather than Northern California. (Not sure where exactly
the video team is based.)

------
bediger
_You could assert that not paying $25 for a season of Weeds is a whole
different ballgame than taking down a website with hundreds of millions of
users._

I do so assert. One _might constitute_ (need a trial) copyright infringement,
not even theft. The second is an abridgement of human rights on a mass scale,
something to be ashamed of, and something to shame others for doing.

------
sukuriant
_If Hollywood is dying, it’s not because of lack of demand, it’s because of
theft._

There's two things in this sentence that stick out to me:

1) "If Hollywood is dying". Is it? I recall more than one person arguing that
Hollywood is making more money than it has in years past. Now, that may in
fact still be a loss, if they're also paying more people than they were in the
past --- unless the "made more money" is net rather than gross. However, for
the sake of argument, let's say that they are dying. Well, then.

2) "it's because of theft." Is it? Is it really? I haven't seen their bank
books. Are they loosing money because they're spending more money on special
effects and not getting the returns they want, maybe? What shows are losing
the most money? How many people watch them? How many pirate? What percentage
of all people that watch that show/movie pirate it? What shows/movies are the
big favorites? Do those shows/movies have a higher piracy-percentage than
others?

Next thing. Movie theaters. Overpriced for the standard occasion. Did anyone
evaluate if the price of a movie at a movie theater might actually be reducing
attendance and thereby reducing profits? I recall this nice graph that
compares supply vs demand; and I believe it can relay price vs value. Perhaps
they're vastly exceeding the sweet spot.

Furthermore, we're in a recession. There are a ton of people out there without
jobs. No job = less/no money. No money = ... spending your money on luxuries?
Nope!

I'm sorry, but while it may in fact be greed vs greed, I cannot accept his
argument that piracy is killing Hollywood. I need more data on the things I
listed, especially where Hollywood is putting their money, and what the piracy
percentage is. Until then, I do not accept that as the answer.

